# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Ecuador

## Carlybee

Pretty inexpensive to live there but wondering how socialist it is?

----------


## jllundqu

Don't know... are you planning to retire there or live there?

----------


## Carlybee

> Don't know... are you planning to retire there or live there?


Just looking around

----------


## jllundqu

http://www.heritage.org/index/country/ecuador




> Ecuador’s government continues to expand its reach into economic sectors beyond the petroleum industry. Pervasive corruption undermines the rule of law and weakens property rights. The private sector is struggling to operate and compete with the growing public sector in what has become a restrictive entrepreneurial environment.
> 
> Private investment has shrunk as costly regulations and uncertainty have made planning for expansion more difficult. The trade regime has become more restrictive, reducing competition and eroding productivity. Ecuador’s underdeveloped and state-controlled financial sector limits access to credit and adds costs for entrepreneurs. The overall investment climate has become uncertain as the government’s economic policies continue to evolve rapidly in a repressive political environment.

----------


## Carlybee

> http://www.heritage.org/index/country/ecuador


Meh..that sucks...thanks

----------


## lilymc

> Pretty inexpensive to live there but wondering how socialist it is?


My mom is from Quito, Ecuador. I've been there a few times and there are some beautiful places there to live.

Unfortunately, right now the government there is extremely corrupt. My mom recently heard from a friend who lives there that the people do not want the current corrupt socialist government. In fact the people voted against the socialists (the people voted for Lasso) but according to my mom's friend, the government claimed that the vote wasn't correct so they did a recount, and once again the results showed that the people voted for Lasso, but the corrupt socialists ignored the vote and outright stole the election.   It's very sad what has been going on there.

----------


## Carlybee

> My mom is from Quito, Ecuador. I've been there a few times and there are some beautiful places there to live.
> 
> Unfortunately, right now the government there is extremely corrupt. My mom recently heard from a friend who lives there that the people do not want the current corrupt socialist government. In fact the people voted against the socialists (the people voted for Lasso) but according to my mom's friend, the government claimed that the vote wasn't correct so they did a recount, and once again the results showed that the people voted for Lasso, but the corrupt socialists ignored the vote and outright stole the election.   It's very sad what has been going on there.


So basically same thing that started happening in Venezuela.

----------


## lilymc

> So basically same thing that started happening in Venezuela.


I think so. It's terrible. I too had considered maybe moving to Ecuador, but after hearing all that, I wouldn't want to go there now.

----------

